# User names



## 68merc (Mar 9, 2011)

What is yours about? Some are easy to figure out some not so much.
Mine came from my first forum and has stuck with all forums since,
68merc... 68 is the model year of my boat motor and its a Mercury!
My first online forum was fishsniffer and I used 68merc, sines then the only name I use is 68merc...

so whats your name about?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 9, 2011)

Mine is easy, LOL.


----------



## Tom (Mar 9, 2011)

Mine was Roachman when I started here. I breed roaches for lizard food and for fun. Tom just seemed better for a tortoise forum where people are all on a first name basis.


----------



## Laura (Mar 9, 2011)

mine is self explanatory...

I have used cheetarain on others....


----------



## dmmj (Mar 9, 2011)

My initials are DMJ the extra M is to throw the "man" off.


----------



## turtletania (Mar 9, 2011)

was going to put just Tania... but it said someone else already had.. so i just added turtle... since the majority of my collection (both live and fake) are turtles.


----------



## Angi (Mar 10, 2011)

Well it's what my parents named me. I am used to it.


----------



## coreyc (Mar 10, 2011)

Angi said:


> Well it's what my parents named me. I am used to it.
> 
> Well it's what my parents named me. I am used to it.





Same here


----------



## jeffbens0n (Mar 10, 2011)

Mine is just my name with the letter "o" being a zero. I think it was the only thing available at one point several years ago when I created a username for something else. Since then I am just so used to typing it that I use it everywhere.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 10, 2011)

Mine is pretty obvious and boring I am from Connecticut and I am a mom of a tortoise. Lame. I wish I was cooler!


----------



## LeroyLeft (Mar 10, 2011)

I came up LeroyLEFT ,Some years ago I had a leopard tort named Leroy ,one day he bulldozed out his pen .he left!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 10, 2011)

LeroyLeft said:


> I came up LeroyLEFT ,Some years ago I had a leopard tort named Leroy ,one day he bulldozed out his pen .he left!



Funny, I assumed you were a proud democrat named Leroy.


----------



## Angi (Mar 10, 2011)

I thought your name was Leroy and you were left handed. Maybe a baseball player that pitches or plays first. Or an artist.


----------



## oscar (Mar 10, 2011)

My name is Steve but I got my user name from the second redfoot that I acquired. It came from a pet store and was an adult that they had in a gerbil cage on the floor. Claimed to have had it for over a year, I would often visit the store to see oscar. They would have a chunk of lettuce in the cage now and then. They wanted over 200 dollars for him and I couldn't pay that much, one day they said they would take 140 so I bought him. Well I have had oscar for over two years now and he? (she) has laid eggs and I now have two hatchlings from the eggs that she had laid. Maybe I should change her name to Oscaretta.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 10, 2011)

I had belonged to a couple of YAHOOgroups listservs but this was the first "forum" that I joined. I had no idea how it worked and I signed in with my email address as my user name. After belonging for a few days I realized that no one else used their email address so I asked Josh to remove the @pacbell.com from it. Emysemys is easy to type and I now use it for almost everything I do online.


----------



## Leebug (Mar 10, 2011)

My name is actually Alisha  (A-lee-sha)
Lee is something my family and close friends call me... LeeBug is something my parents have called me all my life~ 'bug' as in lady bug


----------



## Tom (Mar 10, 2011)

LeroyLeft said:


> I came up LeroyLEFT ,Some years ago I had a leopard tort named Leroy ,one day he bulldozed out his pen .he left!



Haha. I thought thats what it was, but didn't want to bring it up in case you were still really upset about it.


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 10, 2011)

when i was a kid, and I first discovered aol aim chatrooms, i needed a username. I had a pet turtle named Spike. And I thought he was the best. So I wanted my name to be "spikeisthebest". However that was taken. I wasn't going to give up. So I chose spikethebest, and that was free. So ever since then, for almost every username on the web, I choose spikethebest, to keep things simple, and well more importantly, because spike IS still the best!


----------



## LeroyLeft (Mar 10, 2011)

I do have fond memories of leroy .I bought him when I owend the pet emporium in plainfield ct . Iam an artist also left handed and a democrat go figure !


----------



## Fernando (Mar 10, 2011)

Mine is easy. It's me first Initial last name. It helps keep things simple...

I also use it as my email address. Also, I think it looks a little more professional when I put it on my resume =)


----------



## dolfanjack (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm a huge Miami Dolphin fan and my name is jack.


----------



## Cameron (Mar 10, 2011)

I breed pythons, inverts and hopefully soon tortoises. Red Earth Exotics is my registered business name. It's not much of a business, but I still like the name and will keep using it. 

On non-herp related forums, my user name is "Young Guns". It was a nick-name I got in the Marines. My last name is Young......


----------



## african cake queen (Mar 10, 2011)

MOMO IS ON MY STEERING WHEEL OF MY WRX SUBIE. I ALSO THOUGHT IT SOUNDED AFRICAN SO MY FIRST PANCAKE WHO PASSED AWAY WAS momo.


----------



## Neal (Mar 10, 2011)

LeroyLeft said:


> I came up LeroyLEFT ,Some years ago I had a leopard tort named Leroy ,one day he bulldozed out his pen .he left!



This made me laugh. Sorry about your leoaprd though.


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 10, 2011)

ChiKat- The "Chi" is because I'm from the Chicago area (and I love Chihuahuas ) and "Kat" is a nickname. My name is Katherine but most people call me Katie/Kate.

I have had the strangest usernames...when I first got AIM when I like 10-years old I made my screenname "pinky13212" because my hamster's name was Pinky ;D (I used KD Beach Babe, Sunflowerbaby, and equally embarrassing names throughout junior high. Super.)
I pretty much have a different username for every forum/online account.


----------



## Robert (Mar 10, 2011)

My username for anything and everything had always been Bodhi (Bo Dee) after our Siberian Husky. He certainly was a Bodhisattva. Unfortunately he is no longer with us, so when I signed on here I decided to keep it simple.


----------



## kimby37 (Mar 10, 2011)

My name is Kimberlee, but family and friends would occasionally call me Kimby when i was younger and as a teenager. the 37 is because i love the number 3 and the number 7. Wish i had a more exciting story, but that just about sums it up


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Mar 10, 2011)

My name is Leonard my family members call me Len, My name at work was Lenny, other people and most friends call me Leonard. If Len is not available I will use something close to it. Don't hear Lenny much any more since retirement.Len


----------



## terryo (Mar 10, 2011)

Mine is just my first name and the first letter of my last name. Boringgggg............


----------



## uilani104 (Mar 11, 2011)

it's my middle name and the digits represent my birthday


----------



## Jessicap (Mar 11, 2011)

terryo said:


> Mine is just my first name and the first letter of my last name. Boringgggg............




don't feel bad TerryO, I am right there with you... lol. It is my first name which is usually always taken so I added the initial of my last name. On other chats/forums I would use bluecochin, but since it is a breed of chicken, I did not find it right for a tortoise forum. It appeared that many people were using their first names so went that route.


----------



## harris (Mar 11, 2011)

Steve HARRIS - Iron Maiden. All time favorite band and musician.


----------



## Marty333 (Mar 11, 2011)

Mart's my name but people always called me Marty and 333 is because 3 is my lucky number so how lucky would three, threes be???!


----------



## jeffbens0n (Mar 11, 2011)

Marty333 said:


> Mart's my name but people always called me Marty and 333 is because 3 is my lucky number so how lucky would three, threes be???!



I thought your name was Katerina?


----------



## GBtortoises (Mar 11, 2011)

Mine on this site is pretty lame and obvious: Gary Bright + tortoises = GBtortoises. On another unrelated site I have a user name of Fuzzyson1. My lifelong nickname is "Fuzzy" (inherited from my father). My father only had one son, hence my user name. I would have went with something cool here like "Cannibus Abdul Hassish" or "The Bagwan Rashnish" But neither is really appropriate for anything at all! LOL


----------



## Wirewehear (Mar 11, 2011)

harris said:


> Steve HARRIS - Iron Maiden. All time favorite band and musician.



Now thats a loyal fan!

Mine came to be when I got laid off from the Phone Co. in 93'. I started a Telcom business and wanted a catchy name. Hence: Wire We Hear Telecommunications. The double meaning was a hit so even when I was recalled back 2yrs later ... I kept it as my e-mail and user names.


----------



## Marty333 (Mar 11, 2011)

jeffbens0n said:


> Marty333 said:
> 
> 
> > Marta's my name but people always called me Marty and 333 is because 3 is my lucky number so how lucky would three, threes be???!
> ...



Marta is my first name but I liked being called Katerina which is my middle name


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 11, 2011)

Wirewehear said:


> Mine came to be when I got laid off from the Phone Co. in 93'. I started a Telcom business and wanted a catchy name. Hence: Wire We Hear Telecommunications. The double meaning was a hit so even when I was recalled back 2yrs later ... I kept it as my e-mail and user names.



Wow! Another one of those small world thingeys. I was going to be laid off in '93 at good old Ma Bell, but instead they bumped me back to clerical (from mgt.) I retired soon after that, then was hired back as mgt as a contractor.


----------



## shellysmom (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm shellysmom because I'm Shelly's mom. But, Shelly the sulcata, not Shelly from the forum whose name is really John. That was a joke in a previous thread, apparently.


----------



## Wirewehear (Mar 11, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Wow! Another one of those small world thingeys. I was going to be laid off in '93 at good old Ma Bell, but instead they bumped me back to clerical (from mgt.) I retired soon after that, then was hired back as mgt as a contractor.



Yeah, 93' was a weird time for the phone co's. They all were going thru transitions. It was GTE when I left and came back to Verizon. Customer service has been going downhill since. I've got the time/points to retire but I'm still too young to draw on anything. 55 seems to be the magic # so looks like I'll be one of those ancients (according to the youngsters) that everyone hopes will leave so they can bump up in seniority. Someday tho .... the knees are going to give out and my pole climbing days will be over.


----------



## matt41gb (Mar 13, 2011)

My user name came from my name Matt. My real name is Brian Matthew Morris, but I have always gone by Matt. 41gb comes from the band that I've played drums in for the past 12 years, called 41 Gorgeous Blocks. The name comes from the book "The Catcher in the Rye," which is one of our singer's favorite books. You can give us a listen at www.41gb.com if you feel so inclined.  

-Matt


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 13, 2011)

uilani104 said:


> it's my middle name and the digits represent my birthday



Funny, you don't sound to be 104 years old!  October 4th? I'll let the birthday fairy know.


----------

